# My nerves always get the best of me...



## Jude (May 21, 2006)

It seriously has been forever since I tried an FOTD and lately, I don't have the energy, nor the time for makeup application.  It is such a pretty day today though and sometimes a girl wants to look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nothing crazy; just a summer neutral.

Gold Dusk Pig on the lid.
Pollen to highlight the browbone.
Tan Pigment in the crease.
CoCo Beach Pigment in the outer crease.
Bateau along the lower lashline.
Gold Dusk along the inner, lower lashline.

Orgasm on the cheeks with Pleasureflush along the upper cheekbones to highlight.

Valentine's lip gelee.

I have been sick and pale as hell but look nice and bronze thanks to Bare Escentuals Faux Tan.  Best sunless tanner ever.

(hugs pretty peeps.)


----------



## hinna (May 21, 2006)

Beautiful. You look very pretty.


----------



## bottleblack (May 21, 2006)

Gorgeous! Glad to see you back!


----------



## Bianca (May 21, 2006)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

very nice...i love the lips


----------



## MacLover (May 21, 2006)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## ruby_soho (May 21, 2006)

Looks super pretty and fresh! Glad to see that you're still kickin around


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 21, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dawn (May 21, 2006)

So glad to see you post a FOTD!!  You are always so beautiful.  Take Care!!


----------



## kimmy (May 21, 2006)

i'm stoked to see your pretty face again! i love the look, it's beautiful. i love that lipgelee on you


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2006)

Hey girl!  I was wondering where you have been.  When I looked at your pics I thought, "damn she must have been on the beach chillin'.  That's why we haven't seen her.  She's been on vacation."  I can't believe that's a fake tan.  I have heard very good things about BE Faux Tan but I never thought....

You look great.


----------



## mspixieears (May 21, 2006)

Wow, Summer Neutral e/s looks really nice on you. How are you liking the new lipgelees?


----------



## KJam (May 21, 2006)

Lovely - you were missed!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (May 21, 2006)

nice to see you! love the look!


----------



## kradge79 (May 21, 2006)

So glad to see you again! Your FOTD's are some of my faves.  This one is great!


----------



## asteffey (May 21, 2006)

jude!! i was worried!!

you look simply stunning in this look. i like the no liner look on you.. you have such a great eyeshape that it doesnt matter if you wear it or not. 

love you tan!


----------



## Joke (May 21, 2006)

Wow you are so pretty!
I love the way Gold Dusk along the inner, lower lashline looks!


----------



## Padmita (May 21, 2006)

It's so nice to see your face again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 21, 2006)

Look great as always and I just wanted to say I love that self tanner also. It rocks.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 21, 2006)

Wow Jude your beautiful, and ur makeup always look perfect and flawless.  Nice to see ya back


----------



## mcorreia (May 21, 2006)

*why the nerves??*

It looks great! no nerves alowed eheh
From that angle, yor lids and lashes are similar to mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 21, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 21, 2006)

Oh man I sooooo miss your FOTDs! Come back more often--please?!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 21, 2006)

This is a nice look for you!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (May 21, 2006)

awesome as usual!...you are one of the people I wait to see if they post fotd's!!! can't wait to see more!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 21, 2006)

i love love LOVE Valentine's Lip Gelee, i've worn it 3 days in a row lmao


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 21, 2006)

yaya ur back with an fotd i love it hot as always


----------



## exodus (May 21, 2006)

JUDE!! I've missed you so much! (((((hugsss))))) Looking gorgeous as usual


----------



## gRiZeLda (May 21, 2006)

i missed ur looks! i was jus gonna say ," WOW! sumone was out sunbathing!" lol. hope u get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x0x0!


----------



## veilchen (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 
_awesome as usual!...you are one of the people I wait to see if they post fotd's!!! can't wait to see more!_

 
That's exactly what I think as well!!


----------



## Jude (May 22, 2006)

Thank you so much guys!  I really missed all the great members of Specktra.  Y'all are some of the finest women around!  (((hugs)))


----------



## Amymo (May 22, 2006)

Gorgeous, the hair is lush too, really striking.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 22, 2006)

oooww, hope you're doing OK girl, we miss you here! you look gorgeous as always, and, did you darken your hair?


----------



## hotti82 (May 23, 2006)

gorgeous as always! lovin' the lighter colors on you!


----------



## User34 (Mar 30, 2007)

so pretty and natural! I love your fotd's


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 30, 2007)

Love it!  I've always admired your eye application


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 30, 2007)

YAY!!! Ur back!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 30, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Welcome back


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think she's back i'm afraid, this FOTD is nearly a year old.

I love this look though, going to try it soon with what i have.


----------

